# Wild litter at 10 days



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

New puppies and a new camera!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is one busy milk bar! Hope to see lots more video!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't you know better than to name a litter Wild  Now you are in for it! They are just adorable!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love the name Wild! I have a feeling everyone getting one of these pups will know exactly what they are in for!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

What a heathly looking bunch! Nice job momma!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

So cute! I love their little butts and little tails. Mom looks tired but happy


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

They don't look very wild to me, just very cuddley!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

*Wild litter at 14 days*

Here they are at day 14, starting to play!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

So cute. How many are there?


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Twelve! 9 boys 3 girls.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

wakemup said:


> Twelve! 9 boys 3 girls.


So you have a nice little boy put to the side for me, right  Haha, just kidding! 

Are you starting to see personalities yet?


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

A couple are definitely busier than the others, but they are all pretty busy for this age!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

OMG 12!!!!!! Wow there are so many!!!! Hug everyone!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What a precious brood you have there. Just too cute for words. Keep up the videos and pictures cause we all love watching these little ones grow and explore their world. Congratulations on the babes, and with 12 you are going to have your hands full.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow....you are busy with 12!! They are adorable!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I love busy...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Too cute for words.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Precious puppies! I love the little bark at the very end of the video I can't believe how big they have gotten. I have watched you post pictures on your website. Have anyone's eyes begun to open yet?


----------

